# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Historiani Serb: Shqiptarët Janë Autoktonë Në Ballkan

## Darius

*Historiani serb: Shqiptarët janë autoktonë në Ballkan* 


SERBI- Historia e klasës së gjashtë të shkollës fillore në Serbi tregon se shqiptarët janë vendas në Ballkan dhe se serbët kanë rrëmbyer tokat e tyre. Mediat serbe raportojnë se ky është një detaj i cilësuar si skandaloz i historisë mesjetare serbe. Libri në fjalë është publikuar nga Enti i Teksteve dhe Mjetet Mësimore të Serbisë, ndërsa autor është Rade Mihaljçiç, profesor i Fakultetit të Filozofisë në Universitetin e Beogradit, shkruan Zëri. Mihaljçiç është anëtar i Akademisë Serbe të Shkencave dhe Arteve. Ndër të tjera, në tekstin e këtij libri thuhet se sllavët ishin emigrantë, duke specifikuar serbët. Vendasit janë shqiptarët, të cilët ishin pasardhës të ilirëve. Autori i librit nuk ndalet me kaq, ai tregon edhe mbi pushtimet e osmanëve në trojet shqiptare, ku thekson se shqiptarët ishin pala e dëmtuar. Libri ka nxitur reagime të shumta të historianëve serbë. Profesori universitar, John Deretiç, ka sugjeruar se historisë dhe paraqitjeve të serbëve si pushtues të tokave të tyre duhet tu bëhet një rishikim. Në këtë libër sghkollor thuhet se sllavët erdhën në Kosovë e Metohi dhe atje ata gjetën Ilirët, të cilët janë shqiptarët e sotëm, në njëfarë forme ata rrëmbyen shtëpitë dhe fushat, dhe për këtë arsye ata ishin të detyruar të shkojnë në male dhe për të mbajtur bagëtinë. Kjo është skandaloze. Ne mund të mendojmë çfarë të doni, por jo më e keqe se kjo. Çfarë duhet të mësojnë fëmijët tanë nga kjo, ka deklaruar i dëshpëruar historiani serb, Deretiç. Rade Mihaljçiç ka lindur më 21 janar, 1937. Shumica e veprave të tij të merren me Serbinë mesjetare , sidomos perandorisë serbe dhe Betejës së Kosovës.


Ky lajm po perhapet me shpejtesi ne gjithe boten virtuale dhe shume nga portalet shqiptare e kane tashme postuar prej oresh.

----------


## Darius

Lidhje mbi lajmin e mesiperm:

http://www.shekulli.com.al/p.php?id=297893


http://www.zeri.info/aktuale/45865/e...on-ne-ballkan/


http://www.balkanweb.com/site/histor...ne-ne-ballkan/

----------


## Darius

Nje tjeter burim 



 Në tekstet shkollore të nxënësve shqiptarë në Luginën e Preshevës, ku flitet për historinë dhe origjinën e shqiptarëve në Ballkan, shpjegohet qartë se janë të lashtë dhe autokton. Ndërsa për serbë thuhet se janë të ardhur.

Në fakt nëse prisni që libri të ketë si autorë shqiptare gaboheni, pasi hartuesi i këtij teksti është pikërisht një historian serb (Rade Mihaljçiç) dhe libri është shtypur nga Instituti për tekstet në Beograd.

Në këtë tekst shkollohet shkruhet: “Shqiptarët janë popull i lashtë dhe autokton në Ballkan, kurse serbët janë të ardhur nga lindja...”. Dhe kjo fjali ka bërë nervozë disa historianë dhe media serbe, të cilët librin e autorit serb Mihaljçiç e kanë konsideruar “skandaloz” (“Slandalozno: Srpski udÅ¾benik iz istorije: Albanci su starosedeoci a Srbi došljaci na Balkan!”) dhe ky libër i historisë serbe për klasat e gjashta ka ngjallur reagime dhe polemika të ashpra, shkruan agjencia e lajmeve “Presheva jonë”.

Me kalimin e kohës, duket se edhe vetë serbët po binden gradualisht me realitetin historike, pavarësisht se disa ende nuk pajtohen me faktin se janë popull i ardhur në Ballkan. Më konkretisht, autori Mihaljçiç ka shkruar se serbët janë me prejardhje nga vendet e lindjes.

Për këtë ka reaguar prof. Slobodan Antoniç me një shkrim me titull “Vetëurryesit”, duke akuzuar autorin herë tradhtar e herë mosnjohjes i mirë i historisë. “Autori serb është marrë në këtë tekst shkollor më shumë me politikën ditore se sa me ‘të vërtetën historike’”.

Antoniç duke kritikuar autorin e njohur serb për tekstet shkollore nënvizon: “Pas leximit të këtij libri, që unë nuk jam i sigurt, meqë e di mirë historinë mesjetare serbe. E gjithë kjo nuk është e qartë mjaftueshëm për akademik individual serb siç është rasti me Mihaljin. Kush kujdeset për hartën e Evropës nga 814 vit në të cilën ajo është e qartë për shtetin serb në Ballkan e cila kufizohet me Armeninë dhe Azerbajxhanin dhe tani nuk mund të kuptojnë këtë deklaratë në tekstin mësimor për klasën e gjashtë”. 

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/h...791/?archive=1

----------


## Wrangler

Do ishte ne interes te publikut te shikonim ndonje faqe te librit ku eshte e shkruar kjo histori. Mendoj se eshte vetem shkrim per te terhequr interesin e publikut dhe sa per te mbushur faqe gazetash dhe web-i. Nuk besoj qe t'i ket kaluar ky detaj kategorikisht i patolerueshem  autoriteteve Serbe. Nejse ç'a nuk ndodh !!

----------


## jarigas

Une akoma nuk kuptoj se cfare eshte skandaloze per serbet ne kete tekst shkollor!!

----------


## Wrangler

> Une akoma nuk kuptoj se cfare eshte skandaloze per serbet ne kete tekst shkollor!!


Duhet te jesh Serb qe ta kuptosh ..

----------


## jarigas

> Duhet te jesh Serb qe ta kuptosh ..


Pse, ne jemi me te mire se  serbet per sa i perket qendrimit qe mbajme ndaj historise?!

----------


## JuliusB

Ah kjo deshira jone per te na konfirmuar te tjeret historine, e tregon bukur qe e ndjejme veten shume inferiore.

----------


## Wrangler

> Pse, ne jemi me te mire se  serbet per sa i perket qendrimit qe mbajme ndaj historise?!


Qendrimi jone ndaj histrorise nuk ka lidhje me qendrimin Serb. Nese do te flasesh per qendrimin tone ndaj histroise, hap nje teme ne vete. Megjithese ajo teme do te mbyllet shpejt, pasi ne jemi tersisht injorante ndaj historise dhe kjo per shkakun e thjeshte te influences qe paten mbi ne fqinjet tane dhe baba Turku. Greqise psh i jane thurur histori te pafundme, e megjithate sipas historianeve, as 10% e tyre nuk qendrojne.

----------


## mesia4ever

Ka ardhe nje kohe e prapshte, serbet sot flasin te verteten ndersa ka shqiptare 'pseudo greke', ateiste dhe myslimane qe haptazi genjejne e mashtrojne.

 Lutemi qe Perendia te ua ndryshoje zemrat e tyre.

----------


## iliria e para

Keto teza hedhin poshte nga  hoxhallaret shqipfoles.

----------

Kermilli (19-09-2015),mesia4ever (10-09-2015)

----------


## Darius

Wow!!!  Shan ate qe i ka pru ne Kosove thote, shan ata qe i kane dhene toke. Shan ata thote qe na kane mbrojt. Ytttttt rrace e ndyre islamike. Dhe habitemi ne pse lexojme myslot ne kete forum te shprehen sic shprehen. Degjojne Irfana e maskerenj te tjere si puna e ketij dhe me trurin prej amebe qe kane (qofte te lindur e rritur ne Kosove e Maqedoni, qofte qe jetojn ne perendim) nuk hapin syte e mendjen e te lexojne po merren me fjalet e hoxhes. Keta jane me te rrezikshem se serbi e greku. Keta jane te paret qe duhen qeruar nga toka shqiptare.

----------

jarigas (07-09-2015)

----------


## Darius

Irfan Saliu qe na sjell si shembull faktin qe pinderit dhe gjysherit e tij asnjehere nuk kane thene gje per osmanllinjte harron te marre ne konsiderate ate qe prinderit dhe gjysherit e tij jane po aq injorante sa ai, ne mos me shume. Ata nuk do kene ditur as shkrim e as kendim dhe do jene nga mbetjet spermatozoide te turqve qe qendruan ne keto toka. Dhe ka surrat ky percmim i qenies njerezore te flase ne emer te shqiptareve e Shqiptarise. Ka surrat ky palo arab qe ska asgje te perbashket me shqiptaret qe ne paraqitjen e tij, te flase e t'i mesoje historine shqiptareve. Serbi i ka lene kastile gjalle keta cibane, qe te helmojne e infektojne mendjen e injoranteve qe i degjojne gjithe perdellim.

Lexo disa fakte o hoxhe injorant nese di te lexosh shqip e nese e frekuenton kete forum. Lexo se jane fakte te sjella nga kronikanet osmane, pra nga osmanet e tu shume te dashur. Dhe perpara se te lexosh kete, lexo perkufizimin qe te perket ty e sojit tend, perpjekjeve qe beni per te mohuar historine. Se cfare qellimi keni, ai dihet qarte. Beni qejf e talluni sa nje dite ai popull te ndergjegjesohet e t'ju perzeje me shkelma ne Anadollin tuaj nga keni ardhur. 

*Është e nevojshme të sqarojmë edhe disa lojë fjalësh që bëjnë mbrojtësit e zellshëm të Turqisë duke e konsideruar se nuk ka asnjë lidhje me Turqinë historike që këta e mbiquajnë osmane. Vetë turqit në të gjitha analet e veta thonë Perandoria Turke, dhe Europa po ashtu e cilësonte. Myslimanët shqiptarë, Stambolli i konsideronte turq dhe jo osmanë…. Varianti me perandori osmane doli si një alibi për të heq qafe përgjegjësinë historike të krimeve të përbindshme, se gjoja i kanë bërë osmanet dhe nuk i kanë bërë turqit. Alibi mjerane. Veç të lexoni krimet e përbindshme turke mbi shqiptaret. Jo vetëm ne vrasjet e përditshme por vetë Sulltani kishte ndërmarrë dy fushata të mëdha për shfarosjen e “racës së keqe të shqiptarëve” kur njerëz me të pistë se hordhitë e Anadollit nuk kish parë historia e Evropës. Në këto fushata vranë çfarë gjetën, gratë e fëmijët i dërguan në Stamboll si robër, një e pesta e femrave i dërgohej Sulltanit mizor ndërsa katër të pestat i merrnin ushtarët dhe i përdhunonin. Vetë historiani turq përshkruan se si e shkretuan qytetet shqiptare pas dorëzimit dhe si i vranë të gjithë shqiptarët qe arrinin ti kapnin. Shqipëria u kthye ne një thertore. Historianet turq i pohonin vetë ato masakra dhe shkruanin se shqiptarët, vajza e djem ishin të bukur si yje. Pra sot nuk kemi asnjë dokument asnjë artefakt nga kohë e Gjergj Kastriotit sepse turqit shkretuan gjithçka, madje mbasi e nëpër qytete nuk mbeti asnjë shqiptar i gjallë, shkruajnë kronikanët, prunë popullsi myslimane nga Anadolli. Ndaj na dalin aty këtu ca kopilë Anadolli që i dhunojnë edhe shtatoret e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe Nënë Terezës në Tiranë e Mitrovicë. Është krejt e arsyeshme të mendohet se, siç përshkruajnë kronikanët e asaj kohe, këta marrokë-harrokë janë pjella të hordhive pushtuese dhe nuk e ndjejnë veten aspak shqiptar. Tani se si në Kosovë shkojnë e i bëjnë lutje për shpirtin katrani të zi si Sulltan Murati, këtë veç mendjet e mykura të njerëzve të ngecur në errësirën mesjetare mund ta dinë. Po le të lexojmë dëshmitë historike:*






> “Për të pafetë meshkuj të rritur u dha urdhri që ti jepeshin belikut. Për këtë arsye në çdo qendër kalimi sillnin kolona robërish të lidhur me zinxhirë, i kalonin para padishahut ngadhënjimtar dhe aty të rinjtë dhe pleqtë i kaluan në shpatë dhe i copëtuan. Pati raste kur ranë në shpatë tremijë, katërmijë, dhe shtatëmijë të pafe. Luginat e thella për shkak të kufomave morën pamjen e kodrave. Gjaku rridhte në fushat e gjëra si lumi Amur-Darja”. *Këtë histori e ka shkruar Tursun Beu* (“Lufta shqiptaro-turke në shekullin XV”, Burime Osmane faqe 100-101 . Ai ishte historian i Sulltanit Mehmetit II, i cili ishte pjesëmarrës gjatë pushtimit të Shqipërisë.






> *Kronikani Kemal Pashë-Zade shkruan*, se: “Me urdhër të Padishahut u vra pa mëshirë, cilido që u zu gjallë, vendi u plaçkit tmerrësisht, gratë dhe fëmijët u morën robër. Dhe vazhdon me vargje: I theri të panënshtruarit e atyre kryengritjeve, ua bëri ushqim ujqërve dhe shpezëve kufomat e tyre, s’mbeti grua e fëmijë, të gjithë u bënë robër.” po aty f.194. Kevami, shkronjës i Sulltan Mehmetit te II dhe Bajazitit të II shkroi rreth vitit 1489, mjaft të dhëna që përputhen edhe me ato çfarë shkruante edhe Marin Barleti. “Disa mijëra të pafe i gjuajtën, i kapën dhe i prunë përpara sulltanit të botës. Padishahu i botës , disave prej tyre ua preu kokat, ndërsa disa të tjerë i cau në dysh. . të gjithë të tjerët urdhëroi dhe i shkuan në shpatë para tij. Po aty f.112 Kronisti bizantin i kalif Fatihut, Kritobuli nga Imbrosi, që e vëzhgoi së afërmi këtë luftë, thotë, se: “Shqiptarët preferonin më mirë vdekjen, se sa të binin në duart e turqve. Disa Ilirianë, duke parë se ndiqeshin nga turqit dhe pasi nuk gjetën asnjë vend për t’u strehuar, u hodhën poshtë që nga shkëmbinjtë, në hapësirën e përrenjve dhe u vranë.”






> I zemëruar për disfatën, kalifi Fatih u largua nga Kruja. Gjatë rrugës prej Elbasanit në Dibër, ai rrethon qytetin e Çidhnës, afër Drinit, ku janë strehuar rreth 20.000 gra, pleq e fëmijë, të larguar nga krahinat fushore për t’i shpëtuar masakrave islamike. Nën thirrjet “Vdekje shqiptarëve!” dhe “Allahu Akbar!” osmano-islamikët sulmojnë qytetin. Pasi e pushtojnë atë, kalifi islamik Fatihu i masakron të gjithë barbarisht ” Vetëm në këtë qytet humbën 20.000 mijë shpirtra të pafajshëm. Shkodër. Viti 1478. Kështjella e Shkodrës rrethohet nga ushtritë osmane. Turqit sulmojnë pareshtur por mbrojtësit nuk dorëzohen dhe i zmbrapsin me sukses sulmet e barbarëve. Sulltan Mehmet Fatihu që e drejtonte vetë fushatën, vendos zbatimin e një tjetër taktike për të terrorizuar mbrojtësit e qytetit. Ai sulmon dhe pushton kështjellat Zhabjakut, Drishtit. Pasi i rrafshon ato, banorët e marrë robër i sjell përpara mureve të Shkodrës. Disa mijëra gra, burra, pleq e fëmijë masakrohen në mënyrën më mizore pranë mureve të kështjellës. Me këto skena makabre, Sulltan Mehmet Fatihu, ka si qëllim të ligështojë mbrojtësit e kështjellës, dhe t’i detyrojë ato të dorëzohen. Kjo taktikë dështon. Kështjellarët e Shkodrës nuk epeshin. Më vonë qyteti dorëzohet sipas një traktati midis Venedikut dhe sulltanit. Banorët e qytetit largohen drejt Italisë, dhe në vend të tyre sulltani e popullon qytetin me turko-arabë të ardhur nga Anadolli, Afrika Veriore dhe Azia Qendrore.
> Në përshkrimin e skenave makabër që bënë turqit në Lezhë e Shëngjin *kronisti turk Idriz Bitlisi shkruan* rreth vitit 1502 “Kokat e këtyre keqbërësve, të prera që në zverk nga shpatat dhe që ishin si pjeprit e kopshtit të sheshit të luftës, notonin në sipërfaqen e ujit si kunguj. Trupat e tyre të brishtë lëviznin si flluska uji dhe sa herë që dallga i prekte si një shpatë…”






> *Muhamet Muhjiu shkruan* rreth vitit 1478 në pushtimin e Krujës: “Ah botë plot vuajtje dhe rënkime! Vaj! Thirrjet që nga krahërorët e tyre të dërrmuar arritën deri tek tavani i Saturnit. Gjithsejtë rreth pesëmijë të pafe, që ishte secili një djall nafthëdhës dhe vetëtimlëshues, u bënë kështu pre e shpatës së mprehtë dhe qoke e shigjetës goditëse. Kafkat e këtyre do të jenë për shumë vjet ushqim për shpezët e këtyre viseve. Në këtë mënyrë u arrit fitorja; thyerja e të pafeve dhe shfarosja e armiqve. Turma e luftëtarëve u kënaq dhe u gëzua me plaçkë të shumëllojshme dhe të panumërt. Ata që mbetën nga armiku, gratë dhe fëmijët, i vunë në pranga poshtëruese të robërimit dhe i lidhen me zinxhirët e mjerimit. Pastaj do të fillojë shkatërrimi i kishave, ndërtimi i medreseve, ndalimi i kambanave dhe prishja e ligjeve…”



Keto jane disa nga ato qe jane shkruar. Lexo o palo hoxhe lexo te mesosh e te fillosh te qepesh gojen nga ku te dalin ato predikimi te ndyra e ofenduese per popullin shqiptar. Lexo e kupto qe jane gjera te tilla ato qe po e bejne islamin tend nje dicka te neveritshem per shqiptarin. Rrace e felliqur turkoshake, ti dhe ata qe te mbajne anen ty. Jashte e brenda ketij forumi!!!

----------

2043 (07-09-2015),jarigas (08-09-2015)

----------


## iliria e para

> Në tekstet shkollore të nxënësve shqiptarë në Luginën e Preshevës, ku flitet për historinë dhe origjinën e shqiptarëve në Ballkan, shpjegohet qartë se janë të lashtë dhe autokton. Ndërsa për serbë thuhet se janë të ardhur.
> 
> Në fakt nëse prisni që libri të ketë si autorë shqiptare gaboheni, pasi hartuesi i këtij teksti është pikërisht një historian serb (Rade Mihaljçiç) dhe libri është shtypur nga Instituti për tekstet në Beograd.


Po por ne kemi ekspertet tane jurist, ekspert  te medicines, historise, ... qe kryejne shkollat ne Turqi, Siri, Arabine Saudite, Egjipt... dhe ua hedhin atyre qe thone se shqiptaret jane autokton ne Ballkan. Ja psh.  ky imami qe eshte idhull i shume te rinjeve "shqiptar" 

https://youtu.be/zQTYxDyAt_c 

 ose e kmi edhe Frumin i te rinjeve musliman qe pohon se ne Kosove nuk ka patur shqiptare der ne shekullin XVIII  

http://www.gazetatema.net/web/2015/0...ekullin-xviii/

----------


## Evian

Ky eshte nje debat ne nivel historianesh, e jo hoxhallaresh e prifterinjesh.

Ju qe se keni ndjekur ligjeraten e Hoxhe Salihut, mund t'ua bej nje rezume te shkurt : 

Ne ligjeraten e tij, ai flet per periudhen 1350-1400, n'ate kohe thot shqiptaret ishin minoritet dhe sic pohon vet historia, ilirianet kan qen te shtyre nga veriu drejt jugut, dikur ishim te shtrire deri ne Dalmaci por fakti qe sot jemi ne Shqiperi e Kosove tregon per kete evolucion, ndersa ne periudhen 13/1400, serbet ishin ne kulminacion te pushtimeve, shqiptaret ishin minoritet ne Kosove dhe pa pushtet. Ajo çfar ndodhi pas betejes se Fushe Kosoves, besoi qe e dini te gjithe : Pushteti sikur ndryshoi etnin, u beme me 4 vilajete shqipfolese, kurse serbet pasi humben luften ata edhe u mbyllen dhe zvogeluan ndikimin e tyre doktrinor ku permes fese asimilonin. Ky kanun, u shfaq edhe pas viteve 1912, ku kemi raste te shumta ne jug te Kosoves ku me dhune impunuan besimin ortodoks duke besuar ne rilindjen e Serbise* se "madhe" !

*Serbia e madhe eshte kjo : 

http://static.newworldencyclopedia.o..._Srbija200.jpg

----------


## Darius

Mos i sheqeros deklaratat komplet anti kombetare qe ai palo hoxhe ka thene. Mos i sheqeros se turperon veten. Njerezit i kane syte ne balle e trute ne koke te kuptojne se cfare po thote hoxha. Interpretimi jot eshte nje perpjekje e deshperuar qe te bindesh te tjeret qe hoxha po flet drejt. Ai e thote troc, qe fale turqeve ne jemi ne keto toka se ata na sollen. Turqit na sollen ne Kosove thote ai e ata na mbrojten. Pra zgjidh e merr zoteri, ose mbulohu me turp nga felliqesira e ketij hoxhe ose behu burre e deno turpin dhe palacollekun e tij.

----------


## Evian

> Mos i sheqeros deklaratat komplet anti kombetare qe ai palo hoxhe ka thene. Mos i sheqeros se turperon veten. Njerezit i kane syte ne balle e trute ne koke te kuptojne se cfare po thote hoxha. Interpretimi jot eshte nje perpjekje e deshperuar qe te bindesh te tjeret qe hoxha po flet drejt. Ai e thote troc, qe fale turqeve ne jemi ne keto toka se ata na sollen. Turqit na sollen ne Kosove thote ai e ata na mbrojten. Pra zgjidh e merr zoteri, ose mbulohu me turp nga felliqesira e ketij hoxhe ose behu burre e deno turpin dhe palacollekun e tij.


Sikur t'me degjoje hoxha apo hoxhallaret, un do u kisha then : Lenden e historise, lerjani historianeve ! 
Tani nuk e shoh fort te udhes te kapemi pas deklaratave te nje hoxhe ne vend se te mirremi me studjues serioz dhe te njohur zyrtarisht per shkencen e tyre. 

Nese mua si besimtar nuk me hyjn ne pune deklaratat e hoxhes rreth historise, atehere s'e kuptoj se pse ju kapeni pas tij ? Pyetja se a ishim autokton apo jo, un mendoj qe as duhet shtruar ! Nuk e kemi per obligim t'i japim llogari askujt per t'drejten e t'qenurit ne toka tona apo gabohem ?!

----------


## Darius

Sepse hoxha megjithese nuk eshte historian, eshte dikush qe ka ndikim tek masat e thjeshta te njerezve. Me predikimet e tija ai meson besimtare e i jep atyre njohuri. Dhe nese kjo njohuri eshte e gabuar dhe e keqdrejtuar atehere ai besimtari dashur pa dashur kthehet ne nje megafon i te njejtit informacion te keq dhe meson nje te pavertete historike. Te gjithe e dime qe ata qe jane besimtare i mbajne syte nga predikuesit e tyre, qofte hoxhe apo prift. Ne kete kontekst nje interpretim historik (une skam piken e dyshimit qe eshte me keqdashje) qe qendron me kilometra larg te vertetes vetem sa i sherben agjendes se hoxhes dhe osmanllekut dhe krijon falanga antishqiptare. Fiks uje ne mulli te serbit. Dhe nuk do cuditesha nese nje dite ketij palo hoxhe i del emri si ish udb.

----------


## iliria e para

> Sikur t'me degjoje hoxha apo hoxhallaret, un do u kisha then : Lenden e historise, lerjani historianeve ! 
> Tani nuk e shoh fort te udhes te kapemi pas deklaratave te nje hoxhe ne vend se te mirremi me studjues serioz dhe te njohur zyrtarisht per shkencen e tyre. 
> 
> *Nese mua si besimtar nuk me hyjn ne pune deklaratat e hoxhes rreth historise, atehere s'e kuptoj se pse ju kapeni pas tij* ? Pyetja se a ishim autokton apo jo, un mendoj qe as duhet shtruar ! Nuk e kemi per obligim t'i japim llogari askujt per t'drejten e t'qenurit ne toka tona apo gabohem ?!


Sepse tipat si ky iam ( dhe si ti) jane antikombetar dhe jane ne sherbim te armikut serb. Ti dhe hoxhallaret si ky ( jo te gjithe imamaet) keni pergjigje e justifikime per cdo gje antikombetare.

Keta njehere me propaganden fetare radikalizojne njerezit ( u shperlajne trute) , pastaj bejne si duan vet. Nuk guxon kush te thote nje fale te keqe per ta. 
Po kundershtove hoxhallaret athere je kunder zotit. Ky indoktrinim ka zgjatur me shekuj.

----------


## Evian

> Sepse hoxha megjithese nuk eshte historian, eshte dikush qe ka ndikim tek masat e thjeshta te njerezve. Me predikimet e tija ai meson besimtare e i jep atyre njohuri. Dhe nese kjo njohuri eshte e gabuar dhe e keqdrejtuar atehere ai besimtari dashur pa dashur kthehet ne nje megafon i te njejtit informacion te keq dhe meson nje te pavertete historike. Te gjithe e dime qe ata qe jane besimtare i mbajne syte nga predikuesit e tyre, qofte hoxhe apo prift. Ne kete kontekst nje interpretim historik (une skam piken e dyshimit qe eshte me keqdashje) qe qendron me kilometra larg te vertetes vetem sa i sherben agjendes se hoxhes dhe osmanllekut dhe krijon falanga antishqiptare. Fiks uje ne mulli te serbit. Dhe nuk do cuditesha nese nje dite ketij palo hoxhe i del emri si ish udb.


Nuk behem garant i askujt, qe nuk i del emri si ish-udb'ash.
Gjithesesi, duhet relativizuar dhe kaluar mbi deklaratat e Hoxhallareve apo Prifterinjeve kur marrin persiper, predikimin apo shkruarjen e Historise.

Duke mos dashur t'i bej qejfin askujt, dua te shtoj se tifozlleku ndaj perandorise osmane vie si pasoj e predikimeve anti-lindje dhe pro-katolike ne Kosove. Muslimanet ne Kosove perjetojn te njejtin perdhunim intelektual qe perjetojn ortodokset shqiptar ne Shqiperi duke bere si cdo here lidhjet debile : Je grek, nese je ortodoks ! Ne Kosove eshte e kunderta : Je turk, filo-turk, arab e taleban nese gezon plotesisht te drejten e besimit duke qen musliman ! Rracizmi anti-islam eshte omni-prezent ne media, e fjalor te atyre qe urrejn me shpirt ...popullin e tyre ! Ky rracizem falas lë pasoja, dhe nuk do shume mend se me kundershtimin e nje komuniteti, ata krijojn nje opozit me te cilen heret apo vone, do te perballohen. E kjo s'ka fare te ben me qarqe greke, serbe, turke apo maqedone. Kjo per armiqt e Kombit ton, eshte "UJE I BEKUAR !"

Tash çfar fituam me denigrimin e njeri-tjetrit, nese jo vet-poshterim ? Nuk i intereson as arabit, as polakut, rusit apo kinezit nese neser vrasim njeri tjetrin per hipoteza historike. Ne gjithe kete histori, ne jemi humbes !

----------

